# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  Που να εγκατασταθεί περιστέρι με όλα τα δάχτυλά του κομμένα;

## pigeon

καλησπέρα! σήμερα το μεσημέρι στην πλατεία Αριστοτέλους στη Θεσσαλονίκη αυτοκίνητο πάτησε ένα περιστέρι και του έφαγε όλα τα δάχτυλά του.
το πήγα στον κτηνίατρο για περίθαλψη. Ελπίζουμε πως θα γίνει καλά. Όμως ο κτηνίατρος λέει πως μετά θα χρειαστεί ένα ασφαλές περιβάλλον για να επιβιώσει.
εγώ έχω γάτες και πως να μείνει;
ΑΠΟΡΙΕΣ:
που να το πάω μετά; 
ξέρετε εάν χαρίζονται και που να αναρτήσω αγγελία;
γνωρίζετε κανέναν στην Θεσσαλονίκη ή κάποια ομάδα να το αναλάβει;

----------


## Labirikos

Υπάρχουν διάφοροι σύλλογοι με περιστέρια στη Βόρεια Ελλάδα κυρίως ταχυδρομικά αλλά φαντάζομαι και άλλα βούτες κτλ.Δυστυχώς δεν έχω ιδέα όμως.Το πουλί δεν έχει καθόλου πόδια τώρα?Μάλλον δύσκολο να επιβιώσει...αν θες ψάξε λίγο στο νετ μπας και βρεις κάποιον από κάποιο σύλλογο που θα μπορούσε να σου δώσει κάποια βοήθεια.
Ο γιατρός τί σου είπε θα ζήσει νορμάλ?

----------


## Labirikos

Το πουλάκι πως πάει?

----------

